# One gets better, and the other gets hurt!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixel is over her UTI, her adult teeth are coming in and she obviously feels better all around.

Soooo... Just since I wasn't having ENOUGH fun at the vet's office...

We were working on directed jumping in our lesson yesterday, (one of the Utility exercises) and Kodi SLAMMED into the high jump. He rarely touches a jump, and I'm still not sure whether he twisted something on take-off which caused him to hit the jump, or whether he hurt himself hitting the jump. When he landed, he was 3 legged lame. The tendon that runs down the back of the front leg was as taut as a bow string. I let him walk it off for a couple of minutes, because sometimes, they can just "sting" themselves on the edge of the jump. He did get better, but not completely better. I put him back in his crate to rest, and we worked Pixel, then got him back out, and I just trotted him a bit. He was noticeably lame still, though not terrible. 

Since he was continuing to improve, we decided to wait until today to see whether he needed to see the vet on an urgent care basis, or whether we would just take it easy until our scheduled appointment in 10 days. No dice. Today he is head-bobbing lame at the trot. 

So, fortunately, I was able to get my vet's LAST appointment available before she leaves on vacation on Friday. Hopefully she can figure out how bad the injury is, and how best to approach treating it. Keep your fingers crossed for us that it's not the tendon, as that could put us out of business for the rest of the summer... which means the specialty.  As it is, I suspect that we are going to have to withdraw from the NEROE Rally Tournament which is only 10 days away.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that! I certainly hope that it turns out to be something minor, and that Kodi heals very quickly.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Kodi! I hope the vet says it something minor and a little crate rest will do the trick. Let us know what happens when you see the vet Friday.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Kodi and hope it isn't serious and he isn't in too much pain. I know how much he loves to "work". On the other hand, however, happy to hear that Pixel is on the mend. Hugs to Kodi and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh no! What a shame! Hope it heals soon.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Get Well Soon, Kodi! Hope your little sis takes it easy on you until you feel better.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

the joys of being a mom ehh.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Get Well Soon, Kodi! Hope your little sis takes it easy on you until you feel better.


For now, I'm keeping them apart!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So Sorry!! Hope it's nothing to amount to anything!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

krandall said:


> Today he is head-bobbing lame at the trot.


That means no galloping, Mr. Kodi.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Karen, out of the frying pan and into the fire. Poor little man. I hope it is something minor and he is up and running (literally) soon. Glad to hear Pixel is over the UTI though.


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

Sending pain-free, quick recovery wishes from Mia and me!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope this is just a mild issue, even though you will probably have to withdraw from the closest competition.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Kodi…Maybe he just needs a few days to rest. Hoping he makes a speedy recovery. It's good to hear little Pixel is now feeling better.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Feel better Kodi! :hug:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So sorry...hope he is back to his old self quickly! Keep us posted


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Feel better Kodi and forge ahead karen! Sounds like you have your hands full!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh gosh well that just stinks! When is your appointment? I know it's so hard when your pup is in pain and then there's the whole limited activity thing . Hopefully it's something that a little rest will cure even it he misses some of his trials, there will others. Keep us posted! Happy to hear Pixel is on the mend.

I'm still up in the air about going to Nationals though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Oh gosh well that just stinks! When is your appointment? I know it's so hard when your pup is in pain and then there's the whole limited activity thing . Hopefully it's something that a little rest will cure even it he misses some of his trials, there will others. Keep us posted! Happy to hear Pixel is on the mend.
> 
> I'm still up in the air about going to Nationals though.


I don't think he's particularly painful when he's just lounging around. And he's USING the leg, so it can't feel THAT bad. It's more the limiting activity thing that's a pain... particularly when there's a little sister who wants to jump n him and get him revved up.

And you're right... I wouldn't even think about it if it were "just" a few trials. It's the specialty thing that's got me worried. I don't want him sitting in a crate for 2 days coming and going if he's not 100%, even if it weren't for his classes. But leaving him home presents other problems. No one is home but me during the day, but I also don't want to send him to stay with either of the people who usually care for him while I'm away, because if he's not OK, I can't have him wrestling around with other dogs. ...And I'd feel AWFUL about him sitting in a crate or ex-pen at someone else's house, all by himself! (to say nothing of adding boarding costs to the already expensive trip to the specialty!!!)

Just keep your fingers crossed for me that it's not the tendon! Besides all the above, the other (sports) dogs I've known with tendon injuries had to spend several weeks in a splint. That would mean shaving his leg, or he'd be a matted mess. I know it's not the end of the world, (and certainly not anywhere NEAR as important as his soundness!) but he's never had his hair cut, and I LOVE his gorgeous, mature coat. The thought of losing it...


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Amigo Kodi, this is jus terrible! :frusty: I know I would not like to spend all day in a crate until mi leg was feeling better. I will share mi bully stick with you, maybe that will make you feel better. Ojala, the appointment with your vet will show that it is not two bad and you will be back to your playful self again.

Kodi, how high was that jump you were going over? I guess it was 12 inches or less?

Get better soon primo, 
su amigo, Ricky


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Karen, hopefully it will be minor. I understand all the thoughts going through your head, I would be exactly the same. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Keep posting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Amigo Kodi, this is jus terrible! :frusty: I know I would not like to spend all day in a crate until mi leg was feeling better. I will share mi bully stick with you, maybe that will make you feel better. Ojala, the appointment with your vet will show that it is not two bad and you will be back to your playful self again.
> 
> Kodi, how high was that jump you were going over? I guess it was 12 inches or less?
> 
> ...


Yes, it was his usual 12" high jump. That's his official jump height for AKC Obedience.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I hope it's not the tendon. Well keep our fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Did you get a diagnosis for Kodi yet? Hoping for the best as far as recovery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> Did you get a diagnosis for Kodi yet? Hoping for the best as far as recovery.


No, I'm at the vet's office now. Our appointment is at 8:20


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just got back from Integrative Animal Health. Dr. Linda didn't think it was a serious sprain, but agrees that it's in the tendon. She did chiro, then low-level laser on that leg, and suggested that I put him on arnica for a few days. (I'll have to figure out where I put that, or get some more at Whole Foods) I'm supposed to continue resting him for another week, then put him back into work. If he shows any continued or worsening signs of lameness, we have to assume it's a more serious tendon injury, and he will need another solid month off from that point. So, at this point, I'm going to cross my fingers that he'll be OK for the NEROE trial weekend after this next, and keep my entries in. If he is sound, we'll run, if not, I'll pull him. The nice thing about WCR is that you can modify jump heights. So I'll just have him "jump" the bar on the floor so I don't put any extra strain on that leg, even if he looks perfect.

He did look ALMOST OK after she worked on him. Of course, part of it was bouncing around out of excitement. But I do think she helped.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

That's good. It sounds like she didn't think it was that serious. Even so, if it were me I'd probably only let him leash walk for 2 weeks, just to give it more of a chance to heal.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Sounds promising Karen, I hope he heels quickly and is back to his old self soon.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. It would make things much easier if we just understood their language or they could speak ours.

Is your laser therapy only this one time? I'm doing acupuncture with Mae now until her surgery but I have cold laser on the back burner in case I need it. If I did cold laser it would be a much bigger time commitment so I'm hoping I don't need to use it. Acupuncture seems to be doing fine plus Tramadol which I've reduced to once a day.

How does chiropractic therapy work? I know it's manipulating the spine but does Kodi like it? My vet also does that but we didn't put that in our pain plan. 

I don't know about you but my laminate and wood floors are doing a doozy on Mae's legs so I've resorted to no slip socks. I know Kodi's fur is long but if he's slipping that's not good. The socks are definitely helping on the areas I didn't put runners or carpet down.

Best of luck with your one week rest and be thankful that Kodi is crate trained and will be a good patient I'm sure! Now to keep Pixel from bothering him. :frusty:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That sounds pretty hopeful, Karen. I'll be watching, hoping he is already recovering.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> That's good. It sounds like she didn't think it was that serious. Even so, if it were me I'd probably only let him leash walk for 2 weeks, just to give it more of a chance to heal.


She's a pretty careful vet, and VERY experienced with dogs in sports. (which is why I go ALL the way to see her) I think I can trust her.  Besides, controlled obedience work, depending on what I ask of him is less stressful to his front leg than going on a leash walk.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Sounds like a good plan. It would make things much easier if we just understood their language or they could speak ours.
> 
> Is your laser therapy only this one time? I'm doing acupuncture with Mae now until her surgery but I have cold laser on the back burner in case I need it. If I did cold laser it would be a much bigger time commitment so I'm hoping I don't need to use it. Acupuncture seems to be doing fine plus Tramadol which I've reduced to once a day.


He sees her every 6 weeks for chiro anyway, just to keep him "tuned up" for the work he does. He's about half way through that cycle, so if she feels he needs it, she can add that to his next treatment anyway. And, of course, if he's not sound next week, we will probably start to treat it more aggressively as well as continue to rest him.

I'm sold on the value of low level laser after seeing the improvement in our old cat with it. She has a lot of arthritis in her spine and hips. She was falling all the time, couldn't get up onto anything... it was painful just to watch her. I was sure she was, literally, on her last legs. For regular "health" issues, she goes to our local vet, who does a great job on that sort of thing, and she could only offer us pain meds for her, which made her stop eating (she's and 8 lb cat at best, and lost 2 1/2 lbs very quickly!!!)

I was talking to Kodi's vet about the situation, and she suggested the laser. While I take the dogs to this vet all the time, she's far away, and you know how cats love car rides. But she's great about working with local vets to offer alternative therapies while the animal stays with the local vet for everything else. So I started taking Snowbelle up there, at first every week, then every other wekk, then monthly, and now I take her every 6 weeks, when I'm taking Kodi anyway. The improvement was DRAMATIC! She stopped falling over, and now can jump to the top of the 4 ft fence around our back yard! She is on Dasaquin, but no pain meds. Of course it doesn't cure arthritis, but as long as it keeps her comfortable, we'll do it. And the funny thing is she doesn't mind the long car rides now, because she likes the treatments! 



jabojenny said:


> How does chiropractic therapy work? I know it's manipulating the spine but does Kodi like it? My vet also does that but we didn't put that in our pain plan.


I started taking Kodi there when he hurt himself slipping on carpet at an agility Demo several years ago. The local vet had put him on drugs, when that hadn't worked, had referred us to an internist at Tufts, who agreed that he was painful, x-rayed him, worked him up for pancreatitis (he didn't have it) then offered more drugs and rest. Then some of the sports people I compete with told me about this wonderful vet who worked with sports dogs. He walked in there like an 18 year old dog, with his tail hanging, and after ONE treatment, bounced out with his tail up over his back.

Since he's hurt himself once, is a long backed breed, and is in regular, pretty serious work, she and I decided that putting him in a regular "maintenance" program was a good idea. He goes in every 6 weeks and LOVES it. He falls asleep while she works on him. Most important (until this injury!) he stays sound.



jabojenny said:


> I don't know about you but my laminate and wood floors are doing a doozy on Mae's legs so I've resorted to no slip socks. I know Kodi's fur is long but if he's slipping that's not good. The socks are definitely helping on the areas I didn't put runners or carpet down.


Well, remember, Kodi doesn't have an underlying physical problem like Mae does. I stay on top of his feet, making sure that his nails and the hair on his feet are kept trimmed so he doesn't slip. He has no problem at all in the house. In fact, the funny thing is, that I had JUST done his feet Sat., before this happened on Mon. Whatever happened, I don't think it was slipping. His feet were trimmed and he was on thick rubber mats. When we do ANY jumping, we are ALWAYS either on thick rubber mats or grass. He never jumps on a hard surface.



jabojenny said:


> Best of luck with your one week rest and be thankful that Kodi is crate trained and will be a good patient I'm sure! Now to keep Pixel from bothering him. :frusty:


Thanks! She didn't say he needed crate rest. He's pretty quiet around the house as long as he doesn't have a puppy hanging from his ears!  We have gates everywhere right now, so it's pretty easy to keep them apart. The thing I have to REALLY watch is not letting him jump off the bed in the evening. But he's being pretty good about it. I have a leash up there in case I need it, but so far, he's been willing to stay put when I remind him, and I can help him get down.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Feel better Kodi!


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Poor little guy. Hope he is ok soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The thing he finds hardest is watching Pixel work and I can't give him a turn. I've been trying to make it up to him by taking him on ride-in-the-car errands without her as much as possible!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

krandall said:


> The thing he finds hardest is watching Pixel work and I can't give him a turn. I've been trying to make it up to him by taking him on ride-in-the-car errands without her as much as possible!


You such a good mom to Kodi .


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Just keep your fingers crossed for me that it's not the tendon! Besides all the above, the other (sports) dogs I've known with tendon injuries had to spend several weeks in a splint. That would mean shaving his leg, or he'd be a matted mess. I know it's not the end of the world, (and certainly not anywhere NEAR as important as his soundness!) but he's never had his hair cut, and I LOVE his gorgeous, mature coat. The thought of losing it...


That sucks!!! Really hope it is something simple and can heal up quickly. Tough being an athlete!

Archer got shaved all the way today, and while I do like him with his long coat better, he feels like a lovely warm velvet stuffed toy. Best wishes for no shaving and a quick recovery!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

How's Kodi feeling today? Better, I hope!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> That sucks!!! Really hope it is something simple and can heal up quickly. Tough being an athlete!
> 
> Archer got shaved all the way today, and while I do like him with his long coat better, he feels like a lovely warm velvet stuffed toy. Best wishes for no shaving and a quick recovery!


So far, she doesn't think it needs splinting, so I think we're going to dodge that bullet!  And you're right... I know it grows back.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> How's Kodi feeling today? Better, I hope!


He's about the same as yesterday after the vet worked on him. (and, honestly, I wasn't expecting more that quickly) The average pet owner probably wouldn't even notice the degree of lameness he has now. But I'm used to assessing minor lameness in horses, and pick things up really quickly in dogs too. He's MUCH better than the first day he did it, though... anyone could have seen it that day!


----------



## Dive Girl (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh no Karen! Keep us updated on Kodi's appointment. Sending healing thoughts your way...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dive Girl said:


> Oh no Karen! Keep us updated on Kodi's appointment. Sending healing thoughts your way...


Thanks! We had his appointment yesterday... scroll up for that message! 

He's fine. He'll recover. As we say with horses, "It's a long way from his heart." :laugh:


----------

